# Pathfinder RPG: Rise of the Runelords (Millstone, NJ)



## b1aCkDeA7h (Sep 2, 2013)

I had personally almost played through Rise of the Runelords but  unfortunately due to life stuff, we had to end the campaign when we were  on the fifth adventure path.  Having been remastered and collected in  an Anniversary Edition, I read through the path and want to finish the  campaign, this time as the GM.

I'm looking for four players around the Central NJ area for a weekly  game.  I currently run a weekly game but that one is slowly getting  strained by real life stuff as well.  I'll be hosting at my place in Millstone.

-Alex


----------



## b1aCkDeA7h (Nov 28, 2013)

Updated.  Have one, possibly three players.  Will be starting the campaign next year.


----------

